# Celebrities Wearing Timex!



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Not many threads dedicated for Timex worn by celebrities, politicians and other famous people. Here I am starting one. If you spot more, feel free to add into the thread!

*Disclaimer: this thread is purely for watch enthusiasm, I don't necessary share the views of the individuals I post below.*

-----------------------------------
As we all know, *Bill Clinton* once worn an old school Ironman.
















*George Bush* (the younger one ;-)) also worn a cheap Timex analog with Indiglo during his campaign trail.








Later Timex actually issued a watch specially for him, as seen here in this pic.








A consumer version of the Bush Timex is available from the Bush Library.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

*Chuck Norris* was seen wearing the T5E261 with a custom strap in the Expandables movie. Turned out this was likely his own person watch, as he was also wearing it in pictures of his USO tours to Iraq.

















He was spotted in a recent interview wearing a different variation of the watch above, the T5E231.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Actor *Mark Wahlberg* was seen wearing at least 3 different Timex digitals in various photos of him. Just like Norris above, I do not think he has any business connection with Timex. Most likely he's just buying these watches for personal use.

T5E231, shown very clearly here. Same as Norris' above.








T49041. I don't mean to post a pic of him half naked, but that's the clearest pic for the watch. ;-)
















T5K793. This blackout watch was seen with the actor in numerous photos.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Look at those guns on Marky Mark!
Top class watch (Timex convert ova heurr!)


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow didn't know so many celebrities wear timex.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

How about Catherine G. Coleman?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Steve Carell wear's a Timex, He wore one on The Office and in real life , A Timex Perpetual I'm not a big fan of square analog but this is actually pretty sharp.

Steve CarellAt the premiere of his film _The Way, Way Back,_ Steve Carell admitted that he favors function over extreme luxury. "I have a Timex that lights up," he said. "That's maybe my favorite watch," he said. "I think I got it at Target."


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Leonard Cohen also was known to wear an Easy Reader

giorgio galli design lab (@giorgiogallidesignlab) | Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

The only celebrities that I care about wearing what watch are the ones on WUS.


----------



## trooperbill (Oct 3, 2018)

LCD Timex worn in the blues brothers,

Bill Murray boasts about the Indiglo in a man and his watch


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Funny to see my old thread here got bumped back up.

For us Americans, we all know who this is through this year.









I believe that's a T5K822 Timex Ironman Classic 30.


----------

